# Considering an ePub-compatible reader



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Guess I'm an e-reader convert. I got my Kindle for Christmas, have been glued to it since, and I'm considering buying another reader to be able to read ePub books, since that's the prevalent format over here. Moreover I would share the new one with my mother who doesn't read English (so no Amazon books) and has often has truoble reading paperbacks due to the print being too small.

My problem is: which reader fits the bill for me?

What I want: 

e-ink screen (no color, no touch screen)

high contrast and the possibility to adjust type size

decent battery life

the simpler the better (mom isn't much into tech)

support for the Italian language 

I like wifi, but it isn't a must, loading books through USB is perfectly fine.

Any suggestion would be very appreciated, thanks for reading.


----------



## ReneAZ (Jan 1, 2011)

You seem to be in the exact same position as I am!  I love my Kindle, but want to get an ereader for library books.  (Just got my card!! yea!)
I have researched it for a couple of weeks now, and have decided on a Sony PRS-350.  (just waiting / hoping for a sale!!   

However, it does NOT have wifi.  If that is a deal breaker - you probably want to go with the Nook.  I just find it too heavy.
The Sony is lightweight (with a 5" screen too, in case that is an issue)

As for other languages, don't know that. Didn't see anything in my reading concering other languages.

So I'd say look at either the Sony 350 (or above) and the Nook.

Happy Reading!

Update:  Finally got a Sony 350 in my hands (at Borders) and have changed my mind and decided to go with the Nook.

The Sony is just too small for me, and I find I really do not like the touch screen. I looked at the Kobo while I was there, but the text really seemed light, and I didn't really care for that rubber control thingy.  Stopped at B&N and the sales person took a lot of time to demo the Nook for me, and I really like it.  I like the idea of having BN behind my purchase also.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The Sony 350 and nook are both touchscreen. The battery life on the nook is not particularly good.

Perhaps look for an older Sony, like the 300 or 600. You can probably get a good used one now that the newer touchscreen models are out. I wouldn't call them high-contrast screens, only the new Sony's and current Kindles have the Pearl e-ink screens.

Italian language support is something I have no idea about.

I suggest you pose your question in the Which one should I buy? forum on MobileReads as well.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Don't buy a nook if you are planning on your non-tech mother sharing.  Too difficult to navigate.  If you are using it for library books from Overdrive then get the newest Sony, 350/650.  Bigger screens are better.  Don't get the older model Sony (300/600) if your library has both ePub and pdf Overdrive files, as you won't be able to have both files on it at the same time. The newest Sony models (350 and 650) let you have both formats on at the same time. Sony is not good about updating the firmware on previous models.
I do have a nook and it is a pain to try and do anything with it.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I agree, the Nook is not real user friendly.  If you are looking at a Sony, go to the MobileRead forum and look at their Flea Market.  There are always lots of Sonys for sale there.  And I wouldn't get anything with a 5" screen, I used to have the Sony PRS300 and sold it because I didn't like the 5" screen.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for the opinions and suggestions. I'll definitely go to MobileRead and have a look around. 

Thanks again to you all.


----------

